# Can't Connect To Wireless - Acer Aspire 5315 Windows Vista



## ashleyglover (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi.
I am new here. Just signed up since I was lurking in the threads for days and STILL cannot
find out a solution to my problem.

I have an Acer Aspire 5315 Laptop w/ Windows Vista.

I cannot connect to wireless internet when I try to it says "Windows cannot find any networks" I currently have another computer that is connected to the same wireless network I am trying to get my Acer to connect to. When I click "Diagnose why Windows can't find any networks" it says "The network adapter "Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Apdapter is experiencing driver or hardware issues"

Please help I work from home and need to access wireless internet to submit my orders !!!

Thanks !


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you connect successfully by ethernet?

Is your wireless switched on?

Do you have the latest driver from Acer's web site? If so, use Device Manager to uninstall the adapter; reboot and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the driver.

Does Device Manager show any problem with the wireless adapter? What, if any, other warnings or errors in Device Manager?


----------



## ashleyglover (Sep 22, 2010)

I cannot connect through ethernet either. When I do connect my ethernet it says "limited connectivity"
My wireless is on.
I do have the latest Atheros driver from the Acer website.
I did uninstall the adapter and windows found it and reinstalled it when I rebooted.
As far as problems with the wireless adapter .. I don't see any. and there are no other problems in the Device Manager either...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## ashleyglover (Sep 22, 2010)

As I was doing that the following came up:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog
Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.
Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Windows\system32>

I rebooted and still cannot connect..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Could be a non-Windows firewall or security suite or even some other security application. Sometimes they get corrupted and do crazy things. What one(s) do you have?

While attempting to connect by ethernet and wireless (at the same time) please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## ashleyglover (Sep 22, 2010)

I have windows firewall and I don't know what security I have, I don't think I have any... On the bottom righthand side the only thing that keeps popping up is Windows Security Alerts it says "The security center is turned off" when I try to turn it on it says "the Security Center service can't be started" ...

Here is what you asked for.. although I couldn't figure out how to connect to try to connect to wireless AND ethernet at the same time.. my ethernet cord is connected to my wireless router and I used the ethernet cord that was plugged into my wireless router to connect to my computer

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\DatBoiGlover>IPCONFIG/ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MARCUSGLOVER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-6D-4C-12
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::882e:7c15:efc2:db96%8(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.219.150(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333560
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.hsd1.tx.comcast.net.
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EAAB0EBB-129F-474F-8266-38C43D277
BCE}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\DatBoiGlover>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't see any indication of wireless hardware there. You said the adapter is OK in Device Manager, so look in Network Connections to see if the wireless connection is there and is enabled.

Also try the following to see if it helps the ethernet connection.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## PCUser12345 (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting - I have the same laptop model and mine stopped working last week too. I had a blue screen of death first and now cannot get it to recognise the wireless adapter (I see no networks).

Having had issues with Acer support in the past I am reluctant to send it back to Auckland to investigate.

Would be interested to know if you got yours working again?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*PCUser12345*, please start your own thread if you require assistance. It's very unlikely you have the exact same failure and multiple posters only confuse the issues.


----------

